
Taleb: Think how instead of hunkering down you can get aggressive. - jayliew
https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1240675204663324674
======
vzidex
Ah yes, in times of crisis we should all be yanking on our bootstraps and
"hustling", trying our best to profit from panic and fear.

~~~
tathougies
I mean, helping deliver supplies and getting paid for it is a good thing for
everyone.

